

Network Forensics Puzzle Contest 2014 Walkthrough - JoachimS
http://forensicscontest.com/2014/08/14/network-forensics-puzzle-contest-2014-walkthrough

======
peatmoss
I stopped by the booth at Defcon, but I didn't have an optical drive on my
MacBook Air for the puzzle disk. Probably just as well, as it's been some time
since last I did anything like this. The contest creators put some creativity
into this one!

